# planning cp et jours fériés



## nounou ohana (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde

j'ai en accueil L depuis un an. 
Planning donné à l'année . année incomplète.
En février de cette année j'ai fait signer ma feuille de congés par tous mes employeurs et ils en ont une copie.

depuis le début du contrat même en cas de férié je fais tj mon nombre d'h prévues par semaines (semaines de 3 ou 4 jours). Je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir si cela correspond vraiment au rythme de travail du papa (sncf) ou de la volonté de maman de me faire faire les heures. 
il est noté dans mon contrat "en cas d'accueil irrégulier, le jour férié sera intégré dans les heures hebdomadaires à effectuer prévues au contrat..." 

Là pour la semaine du jeudi ascension j'ai posé le vendredi 19 mai et c'est un cp acquis (le 15 aout étant férié).
La maman m'a mis cette semaine là lundi mardi et le vendredi... je pense bien qu'il s'agit d'une erreur pour le vendredi puisque de mon côté il est clair que je ne travaille pas et franchement je pense que si je lui dis elle va vouloir modifier pour me faire faire cette journée le mercredi..

J'aimerai savoir si à ma place vous aborderiez le sujet maintenant et si oui de quelle manière?


----------



## booboo (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour , 

pourquoi n'avoir rien dit jusque là alors que vous l'avez spécifié dans votre contrat !   

Alors oui à votre place j'aborde le sujet et pas qu'un peu, c'est à dire que je reprends les points du contrat que le parent à signer !
Je fais une grosse piqûre de rappel.
Mais en plus il va falloir expliquer pourquoi vous n'avez pas réagit avant.
Et pour le mois de Mai je précise bien qu'il y a une erreur dans le planning.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

AÎe aïe aïe, encore un contrat sur planning à temps partiel et donc c'est la m..., comme d'hab'... c'est lassant au bout d'un moment, non?!


----------



## nounou ohana (2 Novembre 2022)

sincèrement je n'avais pas du tout fait attention avant.. et de base je pense que les gens sont de bonnes fois.. 
je vais donc aborder le sujet et me faire violence.. 
le contrat prévoit x semaine de 03 jours et x semaines de 04 jours et je pense que c'est cela qui fait que çà coince.. j'avais demandé comment tournait le planning de papa et on m'avait répondu qu'il en avait pas vraiment, que la sncf lui donne son planning à l'année.
j'espère juste qu'elle ne va pas tenter de me mettre ses heures un autre jour parce qu'en ce moment j'ai clairement d'autres chats à fouetter (souci de santé que je dois régler) que de me prendre la tête et de sortir les crocs


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Un contrat à temps plein dans notre metier c'est 45h/sem en AC soit 195h/mois payées.
Un contrat inferieur à ce temps là payé est donc un temps partiel.
Un temps partiel doit pouvoir être complété par le salarié.
Comment fais tu pour trouver un contrat à temps partiel qui complète celui de Cunegonde de 3 ou bien 4 jours par semaine donc de seulement 1 ou 2 jours par semaine et, semble-t-il pas toujours les mêmes jours??? Impossible n'est ce pas?! Voilà pourquoi, définitivement un contrat à temps partiel se marie très mal avec un planning variable... même fournis à l'année.
Si pas de planning sur jour variable avec un temps partiel, déjà tu élimine le problème de base de dire que manifestement on te fais ratrapper un jour ferié...


----------



## nounou ohana (5 Novembre 2022)

Je reviens vous donner des news. 

Vu que la maman m'a envoyé un email avec mon planning mercredi et que je n'ai vu que le papa ensuite j'ai préféré lui faire un email pour lui signifier les soucis de planning. 
A savoir le 19 mai qui est un cp et sera donc de ce fait non travaillé mais aussi l'incohérence sur les semaines contenant des fériés.
J'ai comparé les plannings 2022 et 2023 tout est identique sauf les semaines contenant des fériés. 
j'ai donc cité l'extrait du contrat et annoncé que sur ces semaines différentes avec 2022 et bien elle peut me mettre son enfant le jour différent mais cela sera en hc. 

Je n'ai pas encore de réponse, je sais que c'est elle lundi soir qui vient j'espère qu'elle ne sera pas de mauvaise foi. 
En tout cas merci à toutes sur ce forum parce que l'on peut y puiser de la force et du courage quand cela est nécessaire. 

Pour répondre à Griselda sur comment je complète (je ne sais vraiment pas utiliser la fonction citer, désolée). Je me soucie pas vraiment de pouvoir compléter ou pas en vrai. Je refuse les années complètes tout comme je refuse d'avoir un enfant 45h semaine.. c'est mon choix. Je me limite à 50h 52h d'amplitude au maximum et de rarement avoir les 4 enfants ensemble.


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

J'ai bien compris que tu ne completais pas le contrat à temps partiel sur planning, pas seulement parce que tu ne le souhaites pas mais parce que ce serait tout simplement impossible vu ce que tu as accepté comme contrat.
Tu penses que tu n'es pas perdante car tu ne souhaites pas avoir tous les enfants en même temps durant 45h/sem, or avec des contrats en ordre, c'est à dire pas sur planning variable mais bien avec une recurrence claire tu pourrais au choix completer ce contrat OU BIEN organiser ton temps de travail et ta charge de travail (pas les 4 en même temps). Là on bloque la place chez toi à temps plein sans te payer un temps plein. J'espère au moins que ton taux horaire compense la perte financière. Ceci dit, je le repete, tu n'aurais pas à argumenter qu'un jour férié n'a pas à être rattrapé un autre jour si tu n'avais pas un planning variable. Planning variable qui n'a pas lieux d'être si tu n'es pas à temps plein...

Tu as bien fait de ramener ces PE dans les clous du contrat au plus vite. 
Oui il est à esperer que ça ne soit pas mal pris.
A toi de faire preuve de pédagogie en leur expliquant pourquoi cette règle, qui d'ailleurs fait partie de votre contrat qu'ils ont signé.


----------



## nounou ohana (9 Novembre 2022)

retour de mon mail.

La maman est arrivée l'autre soir toute mielleuse et va donc faire la modification du planning en conséquence. je pense que cette remise à l'heure des pendules lui a fait du bien. Elle s'est sentie culcul de s'etre faite pincée.. Ce qui est d'autant plus rageant c'est que sa maman est ass mat également.
Affaire classée.

Oui griselda mon taux horaire est bien plus élevé que pour un contrat temps plein et même pour pour un équivalent vu que effectivement je ne peux le compléter
En comparaison j'ai un petit avec le même nombre d'h mensuel (enseignant) et ce contrat me permet d'accueillir en enfant que j'avais avant juste les mercredis et vacances . Et bien pour L mon taux est plus élevé.


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 14:23)

Me revoilà sur ce planning et ses "ennuis"... Maman a bien fait la modification des semaines avec les fériés mais pas que...

Elle m'a annoncé que papa allait changer de post et que le planning allait être connu quinze jours avant... 

je lui fait la remarque que le planning actuel n'est toujours pas bon puisque là elle me met bien plus de semaines à 4 jours que ne le prévoit le contrat. 
Pour elle c'est normal puisque d'une elle attend mes dates de congés (j'ai jusqu'au 1er mars pour les lui donner) et que son mari changeant d'emploi elle n'a pas de lisibilité sur la suite donc comme il n'aura son planning que 15 jours avant elle enlèvera au fur et à mesure les jours en trop..sic 

j'ai déja signifié par email (puisque les échanges se font de cette manière) que non mon contrat ayant été établi avec un planning annuel je ne peux pas passer à un planning à la quinzaine. Que là ce qu'elle fait est complètement hors cadre et me monopolise des créneaux qu'elle n'utilisera pas et que ce n'est pas comme cela que l'on procède.

bref je recadre je recadre et je recadre.. nous devons convenir d'un soir pour discuter (sans enfants).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Jeudi à 14:28)

Courage, par contre je ferais bien comprendre aux parents que je leur consacre un temps en dehors de mon temps de travail...


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 14:35)

maman est vexée par mon dernier email mais pas grave je suis dans les clous. 
Comme je lui indique le changement de post de papa est de leurs faits pas du mien. Je n'aurai jamais accepté et signé un contrat à planning variable avec un délai de 15 jours jamais. et je n'ai pas hésité à lui dire. 

chose agaçante elle m'avait dit à plusieurs reprises que son mari n'a pas de roulement là dans son mail elle me dit le contraire donc bon le doute n'est plus pour les fériés c'était bien intentionnel pour ne pas les payer


----------



## Catie6432 (Jeudi à 14:42)

On peut toujours discuter, expliquer mais avec quelqu'un qui se moque des règles et de ses engagements cela s'appelle un dialogue de sourds voué à l'échec. En résumé c'est : "plie toi à mes besoins et tais toi. Je suis l'employeur c'est moi qui décide. Je sais que je suis hors cadre. Et alors ?!  Si tu as besoin de travailler tu plieras." Le problème c'est que trop souvent cela marche. Mais pas cette fois ci apparemment. Et c'est tant mieux !


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 14:45)

Pour les fériés sur planning variable, j'ai eu le cas avec deux parents qui pareil compensaient les heures du férié ailleurs dans la semaine. J'ai recadré de suite et j'ai divisé le nombre d'heures semaine par le nombre de jours prévus dans la semaine et hop ça faisait le nombre d'heures attribuées à chaque férié, 
Par contre je serai toi @nounou ohana , je réclamerai à cette maman indélicate le paiement de toutes ces heures faites et qui n'auraient pas dû l'être..... c'est elle l'employeur, elle est responsable du planning comme du salaire qu'elle paie. Elle a voulu jouer, elle s'est faite prendre et elle a perdu. Donc je serai vous calcul de toutes les heures faites en trop et comptées en heures complémentaires donc moins de cotisations sociales donc avec un net plus élevé. Ça va la calmer.


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 14:47)

@Catie6432  ha non je suis mauvaise cliente pour qu'on m'impose qq chose que je ne souhaite pas.. si elle ne revient pas vite à la raison je vais lui expliquer que quand le nb de semaines à 4 jours prévus sera atteint et bien je ne ferai plus que du 3 jours et basta puisque c'est mon droit.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 14:48)

Et il y a forcément un roulement prédéfini puisque pour la mensu vous avez du calculer tant de semaines à 4 jours et tant à 3 jours ....donc normalement vous devez savoir combien de semaines sur l'année vous avez de semaines à 4 et 3 jours


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 14:57)

@Nounou22 la maman a demandé 10 semaines à 4 jours et 30 à 3 jours. Planning qu'elle m'a donné en fin d'année 2021 quand j'ai commencé avec eux. 
Elle m'avait dit que papa n'a pas de roulement mais que son employeur lui donne un planning annuel . en octobre 22 j'ai demandé le planning 23 pour pouvoir m'organiser pour certains rdv, elle m'a répondu que papa n'avait pas encore eu son planning... (mouai son dernier mail elle me dit qu'il va changer de roulement et qu'en attendant il n'en aura plus donc c'est bien qu'il y en a un..) bref en novembre elle me donne l'esquisse du planning 23  et c'est en comparant avec 22 que je me rends compte que toutes les semaines sont identiques (sauf celles avec fériés)..et qu'il faut aussi qu'elle mette à jour pour le nombre de semaines à 3 et 4 jours + ses semaines d'absences. j'en ai 7 elle en a 5. 

et c'est sur le nombre de semaine à 4jours qu'elle ne veut pas faire de mise à jour pour le moment mais voulant ensuite enlever au dernier moment pour recoller au contrat.. 
je sais pas si je suis claire


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 15:01)

Si si j'ai bien compris 😉 
Mais c'est pas comme ça que ça se passe. Elle ne peut pas bloquer des jours de dispo puis au dernier moment en retirer sans les payer. La disponibilité se paie au même titre que les heures effectuées... Sinon c'est la porte ouverte à tous les abus....je la trouve irrespectueuse d'imaginer ne serait ce qu'une seconde qu'elle puisse fonctionner comme cela


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 15:02)

j'en rajoute une louche sa maman est assistante maternelle...


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 15:02)

Je serai sa mère, j'aurai honte du comportement de ma fille envers son assmat.


----------



## Catie6432 (Jeudi à 15:06)

☹️😡😖 retenez moi ou je vais faire un malheur !!!! 😲
Vite, un nouveau contrat avec un employeur respectueux et honnête !


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 15:11)

@Catie6432 je l'aime bien moi l'enfant.. mais je ne me laisserai pas faire pour autant. 
Mais oui ras le bol de ce mépris. 
je pense que de toute façon çà va finir en licenciement parce que d'une ce sont eux qui souhaitent changer les conditions donc ce n'est pas à moi de démissionner et de deux je ne vais pas laisser le choix, j'ai le planning donné jusqu'à fin 23 avec bcp trop de jours... donc quand j'aurai fait mes semaines à 4 jours et bien derrière je refuserai tout de bout d'en faire encore.. et non on ne me bloquera pas des jours pour me les enlever au dernier moment. Et non même avec un avenant et mieux payer c'est toujours non j'ai besoin de connaitre mon planning ce n'est mm pas une question d'argent


----------



## liline17 (Jeudi à 15:41)

est ce que tu fais une régularisation, pour t'assurer que les heures effectuées annuellement, sont bien toutes payées?
Comme tu as indiqué une clause sur les fériés dans ton contrat, tu peux entrer les fériés dans ton calcul.
Si tu n'as jamais fait cette régularisation, à mon avis, elle te doit une belle somme


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 15:50)

Ah oui belle idée @liline17 de récupérer les fériés dans la régul 👍👍👍👍


----------



## nounou ohana (Hier à 11:10)

j'ai déjà préparé la régul pour les 1 ans en y incluant les fériés, j'ai çà de côté pour la fin de contrat.. pas encore de date convenue avec la maman pour se voir et discuter , j'aime autant qu'elle réfléchisse et fasse le point de son côté sur leurs réels besoins parce que là si elle n'apporte rien de nouveau se voir ne sera qu'une perte de temps vu que je refuse de connaître mon roulement 15 jours avant.


----------

